# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Levizja Kombetare shqiptare 1945-1999

## Nertili

Shpalime historike


Lëvizja Kombëtare Shqiptare në Kosovë dhe viset 

tjera të etnikumit shqiptar 1945 - 1999



·       Pas Luftës çlirimtare në Kosovë 1998-1999, politika vendore e ndërtuar mbi bazën e rezolutës 1244 dhe të shumë rregulloreve të UNMIK-ut, ka ngjallur një frymë të tjetërsimit të identitetit kombëtar shqiptarë në Kosovë. Identiteti kosovar, tashmë i sanksionuar edhe me Kushtetutën ahtisaariane të  Kosovës, ka filluar të sforcohet si identitet kombëtar, dhe në këtë drejtim duket se është vënë në shërbim edhe ish -  klasa intelektuale shqiptare pro-jugosllave(që dikur ishin ithtarë të krijimit të kombit jugosllavë), si dhe të gjitha mediat e shkruara dhe ato elektronike, që financohen e kontrollohen nga UNMIK-u dhe qeveria e Kosovës. Dihet mirëfilli, se: Kosova historikisht ka qenë krahinë e populluar me mbi 90 % shqiptarë, dhe si e tillë ajo nuk mund të trajtohet ndryshe, e shkëputur nga areali historik i kombit shqiptar. Përpjekjet për të ndërtuar një histori politike për Kosovën multietnike, duke e tjetërsuar Kosovën historikisht shqiptare, janë në kundërshtim me zhvillimin normal të kombit shqiptar në Kosovën shqiptare. Hasan Prishtina ka thënë:  Para së gjithash, ruhuni nga mallkimi i historisë dhe mos e harroni atë kur të jepni mendimin tuaj!



     Shkruan: Sheradin BERISHA / 27. 04. 2008



      Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, Kosova dhe viset tjera shqiptare, (që padrejtësisht Fuqitë e Mëdha në Konferencën e Londrës 1912-1913, i ndanë nga trungu i Shtetit shqiptar të  shpallur më 28 Nëntor 1912 në Vlorë ) jo vetëm që u penguan për t´u bashkuar me amën e saj  shqipërinë, ashtu siç ishte vendosur në konferencën e Bujanit (31 dhjetor 1943 - 1 e 2 janar 1944), por ngjau edhe më e keqja, këto troje të etnikumit shqiptar pasi u ripushtuan nga forcat çetnike - partizane (1944-1945) u coptuan në katër copëza brenda republikave të Jugosllavisë së AVNOJ-it. Me kushtetutën e janarit 1946 të RFPJ-së:

-       Kosova u definua si çark autonom, nën sovranitetin e Republikës së Serbisë;

-       Presheva, Medvegja dhe Bujanoci ( Kosova Lindore) u shkëputën nga tërësia etnike e Kosovës për tu futur brenda kufijëve të Republikës së Serbisë;

-       Trojet etnike shqiptare (nga Prespa-Struga e deri në Kumanovë) ia bashkuan Republikës së Maqedonisë, dhe

-       Trojet etnike të Malësisë së Madhe iu bashkuan Malit të Zi.

      Populli shqiptar ndonëse nuk u pajtua kurrë me këtë ndarje bizare, pas LDB-së u organizua në forma të ndryshme (legale e ilegale) për të sendërtuar aspiratën e vet historike, çlirimin e trojeve shqiptare që mbetën nën sundimin jugosllavë(lexo-serbosllavë) dhe bashkimin e tyre me shtetin amë-Shqipërinë. Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare në Kosovë me viset tjera etnike shqiptare të copëzuara tashmë në tri republika sllave (Serbi, Mali i Zi, Maqedoni) gjatë viteve 1945-1999 e ka përshkuar disa faza të organizimit për çlirim.


        1. Faza e parë, e Lëvizjes kombëtare Shqiptare përfshinë periudhën nga viti 1945 deri në vitin 1948, dhe përkufizohet kryesisht me veprimtarinë e Lëvizjes Nacional-Demokratike Shqiptare (LNDSH).

      Drejtues të LNDSH-së ishin atdhetarët: 

-       Halim Spahija,

-       prof.Ymer Berisha,

-       Tahir Deda,

-       Marije Shllaku, 

-       Gjon Sereçi, 

-       At Bernard Llupi,

-       Kol Parubi

-       Adem Gllavica,

-       Ukë Sadiku,

-       Ndue Përlleshi,

-       kapiten Hysni Rudi,

-       Ajet Gërguri, 

-       Luan Gashi,

-       Emrush Miftari,

-       Sokol Dobroshi,

-       Ibrahim Fehmiu,

-       Qemal Skënderi,

-       Halim Orana,

-       Sadik Tafarshiku,

-       Hamdi Berisha,

-       Prof.Ibrahim Kelmendi,

-       Hysen Tërpeza,

-       Ejup Binaku,

-       Bedri Peani,

-       Ali Riza,

-       Sylë Zarbinca,

-       Ahmet Selaci,

-       Abdyl Dura,

-       Demë Ali Pozhari, e shumë të tjerë.



        2. Faza e dytë, përfshinë periudhën në mes viteve 1948-1958 ku në popull quhej si: koha e Rankoviqit. Brenda kësaj periudhe organizimet ilegale - legale qenë të shumëllojshme si: vazhdimësia e veprimtarisë së LNDSH-së nga grupe të ndryshme me emërtime tjera, informbyroistët, organizimi i grupimeve nga Sigurimi shqiptarë, kundërshtimi i rekuizitave otkupit, kundërshtimi i asimilimit të shqiptarëve në turq dhe luftimi i marrveshjes xhentelmene Tito-Qyprili 1953 për shpërnguljen e shqiptarëve në Turqi,luftimi në forma të ndryshme i kolektivizimit etj. 

      Përfaqësues të këtyre grupimeve kombëtare ishin: 

-       Xhavit Gafuri,

-       Hasan Jashari,

-       Shaban Dërguti,

-       Hafëz Jakupi,

-       Bitër Dehalla,

-       Sefer Elezkurtaj,

-       Hajdar Bytyqi,

-       Bie Vokshi, 

-       Fetah Bogiqi,

-       Sami Peja,

-       Sali Kelmendi,

-       Konstandin Vasilaca,

-       Hajrullah Gorani,

-       Ramiz Osmani,

-       Xhemil Fluku,

-       Ramadan Rexha,

-       Ali Aliu,

-       Omer Qerkezi,

-       Sabit Kapiti, 

-       Mehmet Gega,

-       Rexhep Abdullahu,

-       Nysret Nivokazi,

-       Emin Fazliu,

-       Njazi Maloku

-       Enver Dukagjini,

-       Adem Demaçi,

-       Muhamed Brovina,

-       Hidë Dobruna etj 


      3. Faza e tretë, përfshinte kohën në mes të viteve 1958-1968 dhe kjo periudhë karaketrizohet me formimin e organizatave ilegale, të cilat do të artikullojnë koncepte të reja politike e kombëtare.

-       Në vitin 1958 atdhetari Metush Krasniqi formoi organizatën: Partia Revolucionare për Bashkimin e Tokave Shqiptare me Shtetin Amë (PRBTSHSHA); 

-       Në vitin 1960-61 atdhetarët Kadri Halimi dhe Ali Aliu formuan organizatën: Komiteti Revolucionar për Bashkimin e Trojeve Shqiptare në Jugosllavi-me Shqipërinë(KRBTSHJSH);

-        Në vitin 1963-64 Simboli i qëndresës shqiptare Adem Demaçi formoi: Lëvizjen Revolucionare për Bashkimin e Shqiptarëve(LRBSH) dhe në kuadër të saj kanë vepruar Komiteti i Prishtinës, i Pejës, dhe Komiteti  i Gjakovës 

-       Në vitet 1964-68 veproi grupi i studentëve (sipas platformës së LRBSH-së) i drejtuar nga studenti Osman Dumoshi. Ky grup ishte organizatore e demonstratave të 27 nëntorit 1968 në Prishtinë, Besian, Pejë, Gjilan dhe në Ferizaj



      4. Faza e katërt, përfshinë periudhën 1969-1981 dhe mund të thuhet se është periudha e lulëzimit të Lëvizjes ilegale në Kosovë

     Grupet ilegale më të mëdha që e karakterizojnë këtë periudhë janë: 

-       Grupi Revolucionar i formuar në vitin 1972 nga Kadri Osmani, Xhafer Shatri etj (K.Osmani fillimisht në nëntor 1969 kishte organizuar shpërndajen e një pamfleti, me anë të së cilës ka manifestuar suksesin e demonstratave të vitit 1968 dhe për këtë veprim denohet me 10 muaj burg nga gjyqtari Tadej Rodiqi); 

-       Grupi MLK 1976-78, pastaj OMLK 1978..., (si vazhduese të Grupit Revolucionar të Kadri Osmanit), të drejtuar nga Kadri Zeka, Mehmet Hajrizi, Hydajet Hyseni, Rexhep Mala etj (Në prill të vitit 1978 Kadri Zeka emigron në Zvicër),

-       Lëvizja Nacional-Çlirimtare e Kosovës (1975) i kryesuar nga Adem Demaçi dhe grupi i Adem Rukiqit; 

-       Partia Komuniste Marksiste-Leniniste e Shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi-PKMLSHJ (1976...)i drejtuar nga Avdullah Prapashtica; 

-       Lëvizja Nacional-Çlirimtare e Kosovës dhe të Viseve tjetra Shqiptare në Jugosllavi(LNÇKVSHJ(1978-shkurt 1982) të drejtuar nga Metush Krasniqi, Jusuf Gërvalla dhe Sabri Novosella. (Në dhjetor 1979 Jusuf Gërvalla emigron në Germani, ndërsa Sabri Novosella në Turqi).

      Gjatë viteve 1980-81 në Kosovë me programin e LNÇKVSHJ-së sipas udhëzimeve të Jusuf Gërvallës ka vepruar Komiteti i Deçanit i drejtuar nga:

-       Ismail Haradinaj, 
Hasan Ukëhaxhaj, 
Jashar Salihu, 
Xhavit Hoxha  etj dhe 

-       Komiteti i Drenasit i drejtuar nga Bajram Gashi... etj.

      Pas luftës së dytë botërore në shtetet perëndimore kanë vepruar disa grupime politike shqiptare antikomuniste, si: Legaliteti, Balli Kombëtar, Lidhja e tretë e Prizrenit, fraksione të ndryshme brenda këtyre grupimeve etj. Ndërkaq nga viti 1977 në Gjermani vepronte edhe Beslidhja Kombëtare Demokratike Shqiptare, e drejtuar nga Emin Fazlia që veten e quante Emil Kastrioti, ndërsa në vitin 1978 u formua edhe Fronti i Kuq Popullor-FKP, i drejtuar nga Ibrahim Kelmendi i emigruar nga  viti 1976 në Bochum të Gjermanisë.


      5. Faza e pestë e Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në Kosovë dhe në viset tjera shqiptare, fillon me demonstratat e pranverës së vitit 1981 dhe përfundon në vitin 1990, atëkohë kur fillon shpërbërja e jugosllavisë së AVNOJ-it. 
     - Bartëse e organizimeve ilegale ishte Lëvizja për Republikën e Shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi-LRSHJ, e cila u themelua me 17 shkurt 1982 pas shkrirjes së tri organizatave ilegale :i merzitur: NÇKVSHJ-OMLK-PKMLSHJ në këtë organizëm politik kombëtar.

     - Në vitin 1986 LRSHJ merr emrin: Lëvizja Popullore për Republikën e Kosovës dhe në kuadër të saj vepruan një sërë grupimesh të vogla me emërtime të ndryshme, të cilat synonin me çdo çmim jetësimin e Republikës së Kosovës, si hap drejt realizimit të Bashkimit Kombëtar. Madje në këtë kuadër veronin Lëvizja me adresë dhe ajo pa adresë në Perëndim.

      Përfaqësues të Lëvizjes Kombëtare ( ilegale) në periudhën 1981-1990 në Kosovë dhe në shtetet  perëndimore ishin: 

-       Jusuf Gërvalla,

-       Kadri Zeka,

-       Bardhosh Gërvalla,

-       Hydajet Hyseni,

-       Jakup Krasniqi,

-       Mehmet Hajrizi,

-       Basri Musmurati

-       Gani Koci,

-       Bajram Kosumi,

-       Ali Lajçi,

-       Ahmet Haxhiu,

-       Arif  Seferi,

-       Shaban Muja,

-       Gani Krasniqi,

-       Nezir Myrtaj,

-       Fazli Veliu, 

-       Ali Ahmeti,

-       Musa Xhaferi,

-       Mustafë Xhemajli,

-       Sabri Novosella,

-       Xhafer Durmishi,

-       Hasan Mala,

-       Kadri Abdullahu,

-       Hysen Gega,

-       Bajram Bahtiri, 

-       Kastriot Haxhirexha, 

-       Fehmi Lladrovci, 

-       Sami Kurteshi,

-       Ismet Begolli,

-       Emrush Xhemajli,

-       Shaban Shala,

-       Halil Alidema,

-       Mr.Ukshin Hoti, 
Mentor Kaçi,

-       Kadri Osmani,

-       Nuhi Berisha,

-       Regjep Mala,

-       Xhavit Haliti,

-       Xhafer Shatri,

-       Elmi Zeka, 

-       Gafurr Adili,

-       Hasan Mala,

-       Agim Sylejmani,

-       Xhavit Haziri,

-       Saime Isufi Bulja,

-       Abdullah Prapashtica,

-       Rexhep Maqedonci,

-       Meriman Braha,

-       Martin Çuni, 

-       Afrim Zhitia, 

-       Fahri Fazliu,

-       Fadil Vata,

-       Zija Shemsiu, 

-       Bislim Elshani, 

-       Afrim Morina, 

-       Sejdi Gega, 

-       Bardhyl Mahmuti,

-       Ibrahim Kelmendi, 

-       Bajrush Xhemajli,

-       Xhevat Bislimi,

-       Hajdin Abazi, 

-       Fatmir Brajshori,

-       Emin Krasniqi, 

-       Sejdi Veseli, 

-       Adem Grabovci, 

-       Enver Topalli, 

-       Halit Naxhaku,

-       Gafurr Elshani,

-       Muhamet Kelmendi,

-       Tahir Hani, 

-       Remzi Ademaj,

-       Pajazit Jashari, 

-       Fadil Lepaja, 

-       Januz Musliu,

-       Ramë Buja,

-       Ahmet Haxhiu,

-       Ibish Neziri, 

-       Xhabir Morina,

-       Rafi Halili, 

-       Ibrahim Shala,

-       Berat Luzha, 

-       Ramadan Avdiu, 

-       Xhemajli Berisha,

-       Xhemajl Fetahu, 

-       Sherif Konjufca, 

-       Bajram Ajeti, 

-       Raif Çela, 

-       Avni Klinaku,

-       Valon Murati,

-       Shemsi Veseli,

-       Petrit Duraku,

-       Ahmet Isufi,

-       Beqir Beqa,

-       Bashkim Mazreku,

-       Behadin Allaqi, 

-       Nysret Pllana,

-       Sadri Ramabaja, 

-       Azem Syla, 

-       Akile Dedinca, 

-       Nesimi Elshani, 

-       Ali Ajeti, 

-       Gursel Sylejmani....etj 


        6. Faza e gjashtë (1991-1999) është faza më kulminante e Lëvizjes politiko-ushtarake në Kosovë, dhe në historinë më të re të kombit tonë, me të drejt duhet të cilësohet si periudha e lavdishme e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (UÇK-së). Në fillim të viteve të 90-ta përveç partive legale politike, si LDK, PPK, PSHDK, PLK etj, vepronin edhe disa oragnizata politike - Kombëtare ilegale, si: Fronti Kombëtar (1990-1991), Lëvizja Kombëtare për Çlrimin e Kosovës  nga marsi 1993dhe Lëvizja Popullore për Republikën e Kosovës.

       Bazamenti i UÇK-së ishte Lëvizja Popullore për Repubilkën e Kosovës (LPRK) e cila vepronte fuqishëm në Kosovë dhe në shtetet perëndimore. Kjo organizatë, në Mbledhjen e vetë të katërt të Përgjithshme, që u mbajt më 28-29 korrik 1993, në Kodër të Trimave, në Prishtinë - u emërtua shkurt si: Lëvizja Popullore e Kosovës ( LPK). Në këtë mbledhje, në programin e LPK-së u aprovua njëzërit qëndrimi, se: lufta e armatosur do të jetë qëllimi kryesor për çlirimin e Kosovës me viset tjera etnike shqiptare (në ish Jugosllavi) të mbetura padrejtësisht jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë londineze. Epiqendra e UÇK-së do të bëhet grupi i armatosur në Drenicë në krye me Komandantin legjendar të kësaj ushtrie të lavdishme Adem Jashari.

       - Në vitet 1992-1994-1998, Zvicër  Shqipëri  Kosovë: Kryesia e LPK-së merr vendim për formimin e sektorëve të veprimtarisë së LPK-së duke iu dhënë autonomi të madhe të veprimit të sektorëve të veçantë: 

 1. Sektorit të organizimit politik, Fazli Veliu, Muhamet Kelmendi etj.;

 2. Sektori i Lidhëmbajtjes me veprmtarët e LPK-së, Emrush Xhemajli, Gafurr Elshani, Adem Grabovci e Rexhë Ibërdema; 

 3. Sektorit të rëndësisë së veçantë, Xhavit Haliti, Ali Ahmeti, Azem Syla;

 4. Sektorit të propagandës, redaksia e Zërit të Kosovës. Veprimtaria e këtyre sektorëve koordinohej në Kryesi të LPK-së dhe për punën e përgjithshme raportohej edhe në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm. 

      - Në vitet 1993-1995: Pjesë të Këshillave të LPK-së në Skënderaj, Gllogoc (Drenas), Klinë, Ferizaj, Prishtinë, Podujevë (Besiana e sotme), Suharekë (Therandë), Prizren, Rahovec, Malishevë, Deçan, Gjakovë, Pejë, Gjilan, Kërçovë, Tetovë, Shkup, Kumanovë, cila më herët e cila më vonë, shndërrohen në njësi të para të armatosura. Veprimtarët më të njohur që nga puna politike iu përkushtuan punës ushtarake ishin: Durmish Gashi, Halil Çadraku, Selim Gashi, Xheladin Gashi, Sokol Bashota, Fatmir Limaj, Ragip Shala, Rexhep Selimi, Mujë Krasniqi, Isa Krasniqi, Asllan Pantina, Skender Rexhepi, Fadil Nimani, Rexhep Bislimi, Qerim Kelmendi, Adrian Krasniqi, Gursel Sylejmani, Beqir Limani, Xhemajl Jashari, Ismet Sylejmani, Shaqir Shaqiri, Jonuz Musliu, etj.

      - Më 17. 11. 1994 në Arau të Zvicrës - u lëshua Komunikata e Parë ushtarake. Kryesia e LPK-së, pas insistimit të grupeve të armatosura brenda vendit, merr vendim për fillimin e lëshimit të komunikatave, në të cilat merret përsipër autorësia e tyre. Pas një diskutimi të përimtuar Kryesia, duke pasur parasyshë edhe propozimet e grupimeve ushtarake në terren, mori vendim që organizmi i ri ushtarak të quhet Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës. Komunikata u vendos të mbajë nr. 11. Në këtë Mbledhje merrnin pjesë: Fazli Veliu, Emrush Xehmajli, Ali Ahmeti, Xhavit Haliti, Gafurr Elshani.

      - Në Mars - Prill 1998: Kryesia e LPK-së qëndroi në Shqipëri. Disa ditë punon në lokalet e Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë dhe pastaj vendoset në një lokal në afërsi të qendrës së Tiranës. Në këtë kohë u morën vendime të rëndësishme që ndikuan në rritjen e furnizimit të UÇK-së me armë, veshmbathje dhe barëra. Për këtë qëllim u bënë shumë takime me grupet e mobilizimit dhe ato logjistike të furnizimit. Po në këtë kohë me vendimin e Kryesisë blehet sistemi i parë i telefonisë satelitore për nevojat e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Telefonat satelitor u shpërndanë në zonat aktive në këtë kohë. 

      - Në Prill, 1998: Mbahet Mbledhja e V-të e Përgjithshme e Degës së LPK-së. Në Kosovë tashmë ishte luftë dhe nuk kishte mundësi të mbahej mbledhje e gjerë. Në mbledhjen e Degës u konfirmua përcaktimi i LPK-së për luftën e armatosur deri në çlirimin e vendit dhe fuqizimin e UÇK-së. Pas mbledhjes dolën organet e LPK-së. Kryetar i Degës së LPK-së u zgjodh Bedri Islami.

     - Në Shkurt - Maj - Qershor 1998: Me organizimin e LPK-së, Kryesisë, sektorit të veçant dhe sektorit të lidhjembajtjes, por edhe individualisht iu bashkangjitën UÇK-së edhe një pjesë e veprimtarëve të LPK-së me përvojë që ishin në diasporë, ndër të tjerë dhe emra të njohur si: Ismet Jashari, Fehmi Lladrovci, Xhevë Krasniqi-Lladrovici, Ahmet Kaçiku, Agim Bajrami, Sejdi Sejdiu, Skender Çeku, Xhemajl Fetahu,  Fatmir Limaj, Ramush Haradinaj, Sami Lushtaku, Shukri Buja, Nasim Haradinaj, Hashim Thaçi, Emrush Xhemajli, Gafurr Elshani, Abdyl Mushkolaj, Kadri Veseli,  Nazmi Brahimaj, Azem Syla, Adem Grabovci, Avdi Muja, Imri Ilazi, Sabri Kiçmari, Selim Krasniqi, Metush Zenuni, Agron Gërvalla, Demir Demiri, Cenë Aliçkaj, Muharrem Dina, etj.

      - Pjesa tjetër e LPK-së që mbeti në diasporë dhe në Shqipëri u bë mbështetja kryesore politike, diplomatike, financiare e logjistike për UÇK-në nga jashtë territorit të luftimeve: Fazli Veliu, Ali Ahmeti, Xhavit Haliti, Raif Gashi, Sejdi Gega, Refik Hamiti, Jashar Salihu, Bardhyl Mahmuti, Rexhë Ibërdema, Sahit Krasniqi, Hasan Ukëhaxha, Murat Jashari, Shefit Xhaferi, Ibrahim Kelmendi, Xhavit Hoxha, Salih Bicku, Xhavit Bajraktari, Agush Buja, Musa Demiri, Halil Selimi, Ramiz Lladrovci, Gafurr Zendeli, Rexhep Halimi, Muharrem Elshani, Afrim Emini, Sahadete Zhitia, Selam Bajrami, Pleurat Sejdiu, Begzat Gashi etj. (Shkëputur nga historiku:LPK-ja, 20 vjet veprimtari 1982-2002)

      - Më 13 gusht 1998 Sh.P i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës përmes Deklaratës politikle nr. 7 bënë publik se Jakup Krasniqi, Xhavit Haliti, Bardhyl Mahmuti, Hashim Thaçi, Faton Mehmetaj dhe Sokol Bashota janë përfaqësuesit politikë të UÇK-së.

     LPK-ja përveç se ishte themeluese e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, ajo u bë bazament i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare  për Preshevë, Medvegj dhe Bujanoc  UÇPMB-së në Kosovën Lindore, dhe i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare Kombëtare - UÇK-së në viset etnike shqiptare në Maqedoni, në vitet 1999  2001.

(...)

http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...99_27.4.08.htm

----------

